# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  9L Nano Tank: "Guppy Island" (Low-Tech)

## jackychun

After sometimes learning about this hobby, I must admit that I am kind of addicted into this. Learning much from the masters here on all the aspects of planted tank is a blessed. 

My first project was a 2ft high-tech tank- "Passionately Curious", that you can refer to here: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...y-Curious-quot

I would like to work on a nano scale low tech tank to understand further about the techniques. So here it goes 9L Nano "Guppy Island" Tank. 

Tank's Details:
- Tank dimension: 25cmLx17cmWx21cmH 
- Material: normal glass I guess. Would have chosen the crystal glass instead. 
- Lighting: Up Aqua Pro 3C Series for Nano Tank (PRO-LED-N17)
- Filter: Dophin H80
- Filter Media: DYI sponge filter + Seachem Matrix bio media (thanks UA for the idea )
- Substrate: Sudo Reef Sand

Flora:
- Anubias Nana 'petit'
- Java Moss
- Might be more in time to come. 

Fauna:
- Mainly Guppy, but might change later. 

Light period: At this moment 6hrs per day but might increase in later stage. 

CO2: No

Fertilizer: Seachem Excel, Potassium and Iron with manufacturer's dosage recommendation. 

Additive: WaterLife BacterLife

More details update will be coming soon. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

I came on the idea of nano tank since I would like to place it on my desk in office. I sourced most of the equipment from Seaview. 

Tank and LED light:



I suddenly forgot about Crystal Tank while purchasing this tank. I should have remembered when I look for tank at Seaview. May be lots of equipment there made me drunk.  

For that 25cm length tank size, I chose the Up Aqua brand to match its nano size. It is a bit dim in my view. May be I get used to look at the high light from my other tank. However, as it is a low tech tank, low lighting could be tested at first if the plants can grow well. 



According to UA's advice on the filter, I chose Dophin H80 and added in some Bio Media Seachem Matrix in the hangon filter to power up the beneficial bacteria army.  I took some bio media from my mature tank's canister filter to "seed" in the hang-on filter and the tank is considered some how cycled. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

For the substrate, I chose sand for this simple setup. By choosing sand, all of the plants also were easy care type like anubias, ferns and mosses. 

At first, I chose Rainbow coral reef sand, but that was very difficult to clean up and water test always showed high pH, so I decided to change. 



Sudo Reef Sand was chosen since I have read very good review and inspired by the set up from Urban Aquaria. 



That sand did not make me disappointed since it is very easy to clean up (5-6 time rinses under strong running water). Highly recommended! For my small tank, 1kg of sand is good enough.  I filled the tank with water first and gently pour the sand in and create the scape of sand under water. That was unlike the normal process with aquasoil where soil to be placed first and water to be added later. 



Time for some aquascaping fun. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

I had tried to work on several scaping options for this nano tank. I really enjoyed practicing and playing around with the scaping in this tank. 

First attempt: it looked quite unsightly in my view and was rescaped after a day. 




Second attempt: I tried to work out on the driftwood, moss and put minimal stones in this layout. It looked a bit better and kind of simple. 


Third attempt: I bought some more anubias nana 'petite' and come the 3rd layout:



Playing around with the wood:



I was still not feel good on the scape. It was kind of more challenging working on the nano scape!  

So, finally I have decided to just keep it simple with Dragon Rocks and Anubias nana 'petite', and a small piece of Java Moss (from Kaen ). 

Rocks was boiled for disinfection before being used in the tank. 



And this is the latest layout that I got for this tank. 

Front view:


Top view:


Side view:




And overall view of this tiny tank on my desk:



I am quite satisfied with this layout for now. It is simple and definitely easy to care with low maintenance. I can put the guppies in very early stage since the tank has been cycled thanks to the mature bio media from my main tank. I might put some more moss/fern at the back ground to make it more green. 

I really appreciate to receive any comment your suggestion from you. 

Cheers! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bracehero

Wow, very nice tank!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

> Wow, very nice tank!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chesterchuen

Looking really good!

----------


## jackychun

> Looking really good!


Thanks bro. This low tech is good since I do not need to do any trimming or manicure weekly. Haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chesterchuen

> Thanks bro. This low tech is good since I do not need to do any trimming or manicure weekly. Haha! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha wah bro you make me wanna redo my 30cm tank hehehe. Pity it has Apple Snails so i cant put any live plants inside. 😂 But maybe able to do some simple hardscaping.

----------


## jackychun

> Hahaha wah bro you make me wanna redo my 30cm tank hehehe. Pity it has Apple Snails so i cant put any live plants inside.  But maybe able to do some simple hardscaping.


You can give the apple snails for adoption then do the nano tank!  That would be fun doing 2 tank at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chesterchuen

Hahaha cant la. Somehow i really love the snails. From a small table tennis to an almost golf ball size now. Even had 4 little kids growing up nicely hahaha. Shall show u more when possible!

----------


## jackychun

> Hahaha cant la. Somehow i really love the snails. From a small table tennis to an almost golf ball size now. Even had 4 little kids growing up nicely hahaha. Shall show u more when possible!


Wow. That is nice family! In that case can have a rock garden scape for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Larnall

Great thread! Really interesting.

----------


## BFG

Good job Jackychun ! 

The 1st step to having a solution to your problem is admitting you have a problem ! So , the next step now is to simplify it and create an efficient system . Maybe you need a dedicated space to have a rack so that you can have multiple nano tank to further your aquascaping skill . You already knew you are addicted to the hobby so the next logical step is to further improve your skill ! To be better , you'll need practice and knowledge . Who knows , in the future , you might be representing our country in aquascaping competition ! Keep up the good work !

This also apply to all budding aquascaper . I believe in order to improve your aquascaping skill , you'll need practice but a single tank might not help . Using a few nano tank will help to improve your knowledge and skill as nano tank cost are lower as compared to a 3ft tank . As you improve your skill on one tank , you'll learn the ins and out of a particular aquascape . Over time , you will be able to perfect your craft and benefit from it . But before that happens , you need to have a basic system established , that will enhance your ability as well as keep cost ownership of multiple nano tank lower . A rack system of adequate size that can house multiple nano tank as well as all the filtration and tank accessories . When you settled on your basic , you can move on to improving your aquascaping skill .

All the best !

----------


## Sunfire

simple, elegant and nice! 
superb. Low tech is great!

----------


## jackychun

Thanks all for the compliments!  :Grin: 

The tank is so far very low maintenance. I nearly do not need to do anything at all except topping up water, changing water weekly 20% and dose some drop of fertilizer (i.e. Seachem Excel, Iron and Potassium) occasionally. The tank is now having a horned nerite snail, 2 fire red shrimps and a guppy. One of my guppy died recently due to stress since the other guppy kept bully and nipped his fin. I just keep nature take the calls. So now the survival dominate the tank.

It is also quite itchy to buy more tank but due to space limit, I only play around with the hardscape in the box a.k.a. "scaping dojo"  :Grin: 

After having both low tech and high tech tank, I feel like this low tech nano is really suitable for office tank, where very minimal care needed for the tank. 
However, I like to see the grow of the high tech tank, where lush green and flourish of the plants can be seen daily.  :Smile: 

I might re-scape this nano tank to make another one which is more interesting. :P

----------

